# trying to catch a baby pig



## HawgHunterMK (Feb 2, 2010)

i have a sow on my property with 12 piglets and i would like to catch one to raise and trian some dogs. how should i go about doing it? i have a coon trap!( but would be afraid the sow would tear it up)is there a little snare or something that yall would suggest? they are real small like not even rabbit size,
                                           thanks hawghuntermk


----------



## hog head (Feb 2, 2010)

i would try the trap with corn maybe put trap in a 55 gallon  drum so sow cant get to it worth a try good luck


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 2, 2010)

If you catch them close, just run up on them.  Half the pigs will drop to the ground and freeze if they are really young.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Feb 2, 2010)

if you catch that sow in a trap you can almost bet on it that them lil ones will be right there around the trap or inside it with her.


----------



## watashot89 (Feb 2, 2010)

Snares are illegal on land in georgia unless within 10 feet of water. I would just go "hog hunting", but without a gun, and just run and catch one of the small ones. Or spend $200 on a hog trap, and catch a whole liter.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Feb 2, 2010)

use a terrier to catch one


----------



## 12GAGirl (Feb 2, 2010)

Catch them by hand just watch out for mama hog. Sows with babies can be violent! Try to catch the pig by the back leg and then use your own weight to pen to the ground to get a better grip on it. Warning they make a lot of noise when u catch em but it is because they are scared!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Feb 2, 2010)

watashot89 said:


> Snares are illegal on land in georgia unless within 10 feet of water. I would just go "hog hunting", but without a gun, and just run and catch one of the small ones. Or spend $200 on a hog trap, and catch a whole liter.



Bring a net and some little chrildren to do the running for ya.


----------



## whchunter (Feb 2, 2010)

*Grab*

You first have to catch the sow. Be careful you don't want to become sowsmeat. lol 

You then need to milk her and put the milk in a hand feed bottle. You then lie down behind a log with the bottle nipple sticking just over the log. When the piglet comes along, it will start to feed and you simply reach over and grab it by the tail. They don't make any noise at all if you hold them by the tail......Good luck and PLEASE post a video of this.......we'll be waiting with baited breath....................


----------



## basspro2232 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just put a hogtrap out with chicken wire around the bottom of it. Chances are if you catch the momma you will have a few piglets along with her.


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks for all the advice but i think my problem is catching the sow i have many traps out and have tried almost anything i can think of to get them to walk in but i think they have been traped b4 because they will not walk into our traps!


----------



## 12GAGirl (Feb 2, 2010)

whchunter said:


> You first have to catch the sow. Be careful you don't want to become sowsmeat. lol
> 
> You then need to milk her and put the milk in a hand feed bottle. You then lie down behind a log with the bottle nipple sticking just over the log. When the piglet comes along, it will start to feed and you simply reach over and grab it by the tail. They don't make any noise at all if you hold them by the tail......Good luck and PLEASE post a video of this.......we'll be waiting with baited breath....................



Yeah, and look like a freaking fool following this advice!


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for all the help heres a pic  of em


----------



## whchunter (Feb 3, 2010)

*Yep*



12GAGirl said:


> Yeah, and look like a freaking fool following this advice!



That's the idea...guess you missed the smile face.....duh


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 3, 2010)

HawgHunterMK said:


> thanks for all the advice but i think my problem is catching the sow i have many traps out and have tried almost anything i can think of to get them to walk in but i think they have been traped b4 because they will not walk into our traps!



what is the floor like.  I have seen them not want to walk on bare wire.  You might try covering it with dirt.


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Feb 3, 2010)

thats what i dont understand the floor is completely cover used a shovel and covered the bottoms in both traps  theyll eat corn to the door but will not walk in!


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 3, 2010)

have you tried souring the corn.  try more in the trap than out.  they don't always walk into a trap you might have to coax um a little.


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Feb 3, 2010)

jump out of the tree on one like Rambo


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 3, 2010)

HawgHunterMK said:


> thats what i dont understand the floor is completely cover used a shovel and covered the bottoms in both traps  theyll eat corn to the door but will not walk in!



If the hogs have been trapped before, they usually don't make the same mistake twice.  They are more intelligent than people give them credit for.


----------



## deerslaya1129 (Feb 3, 2010)

Silent_Assassin said:


> jump out of the tree on one like Rambo



Thats what i would do...


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 4, 2010)

If you kill the sow the pigs will stay close by alot of times depending on the size of them.  Lay next to her and when they come back to feed grab one.  Them little buggers bite though, careful.  A buddy caught one about that size the other day and it already had cutters.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 4, 2010)

Most of the little ones I've caught were 2 litter size or smaller. I would run up behind them and kick them in the rear end. They would roll over on their back and squeal like crazy. Reach down and pick them up by their hind leg. No sow around when I do this. Mike


----------



## Nastytater (Feb 4, 2010)

HawgHunterMK said:


> thanks for all the advice but i think my problem is catching the sow i have many traps out and have tried almost anything i can think of to get them to walk in but i think they have been traped b4 because they will not walk into our traps!




Is the trap a box?   Can you see through it like a cage trap?  I know from my dads past experiences a sow or even a small pig doesn't want to enter into something unless they think there is an exit....But try to be careful if capturing a piglet when a sow is around...They tend to get very upset about you messing with their babies...Alot worst than a momma hen....


----------



## basspro2232 (Feb 5, 2010)

we caught a sow the other day and she just had some piglets...we live in the same area...want one?


----------

